# Most recognizable aquascape?



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

What do you think is the most recognizable aquascape?

For me, FAAO's tree...










What do you think?

jB


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

Well I'm a big fan of your work, but Cliff Hui is probably my favorite aquascaper. If I had to say what was probably the most impactful scape on me personally I would say "Destiny" especially since this tank has the same dimensions as mine.

http://www.cau-aqua.net/images/zoom/cliffhui_destiny/c1a278647.jpg


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Yes a very recognizable layout!!










jB


----------



## VaultBoy (Nov 11, 2010)

that is 2 cool aquascapes

one of my favourites is the floating mountain but i cant find the link

keep the pics coming


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

VaultBoy said:


> that is 2 cool aquascapes
> 
> one of my favourites is the floating mountain but i cant find the link
> 
> keep the pics coming


This one? http://www.aquascapingworld.com/for...quascape-month-august-2010-beyond-nature.html


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Good question! 

Agree with the FAAO tank. I think that tank set the benchmark for many underwater 'trees' and was very unique in it's own right.

For me I think this Amano setup shows some very harmonious aquascaping principles and is a perfect example of less is more.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

I like themed tanks for the most part.

This one stays in my mind.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

This was the first aquascape I ever fell in love with.
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2010/10/pavel-bautins-first-place-2010-iaplc.html

And I recognized a couple from here.
http://aquascape.blog.pl/komentarze/index.php?nid=14554688


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

:hihi: I'd have to go with this one.....


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

chad320 said:


> :hihi: I'd have to go with this one.....


More recognizable than this one?










jB


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree with the OP, that tank is instantly recognizable by virtually anyone interested in aquascaping, and was really a breath of fresh air during a time where everything in aquascaping just seemed like same old, same old.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Viewing planted aquascape pictures under bing search engine a few days ago and I did notice out of all the pictures, I could pick out amanos work. I could also reconize some of your work jb also some of knotts work. The only other one was hydro's half filled aquariums 

md


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I love Oliver Knott:

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/51278128


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

I think this is Knott's most recognizable works..










What do you think?

jB


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I like Gary Wu


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Jason Baliban said:


> I think this is Knott's most recognizable works..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That link doesn't work. Got message:
Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /u34/plantella/upload 22528000.Klu171000.jpg on this server.


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

Amano's swimming pool. While others are definately recognisable I dont see how they are more so than the signiature of the god of the nature aquarium.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Jason Baliban said:


> More recognizable than this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but only because I have some of the trident and Taiwan moss from it. Hopefully some of the good juju, mojo, or karma rub off. I did do a 10g with the giant hairgrass but it never looked right so I took it down. Sometime this spring ill try it again, maybe in a 40b this time. The hairgrass is alive and well, but it was just too tall for a 10g to look right.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I think this is the most "common" 'scape:


----------



## the_deeb (Mar 19, 2009)

Not sure if hydrophyte's 120 qualifies, given that most of the scape is emersed, but I certainly think it's recognizable!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm sure this isn't a scape that's recognized by many but it's one that I find easily recognizable by Kim Pulkki. You can find more of his scapes and a lot of other nice scapes on Aquascaping World.


----------



## requiem (Oct 25, 2008)

I was looking at Oliver Knott's step by step guides...I like the 'drop in a few rocks' one. Makes it sound so simple - would take me hours of fiddling to get rocks to look half that nice. Frustrating how easy they make it sound huh =p

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/112930160


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree Felipe Olivera's "tree" scapes and Oliver Knotts tanks are the ones I immediately recognize.


----------



## jcgoobee (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi JB, what's in the back there? E. Vivipara? Looks great!





Jason Baliban said:


> More recognizable than this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I always think of Island of skull I think it was called by yourself when people say recognisable, it's such a stand out scape to my mind because it treats driftwood in a much more a-typical manner. 

Other than that maybe Peter Kerwans mountain scape v.2 or works of Eu scapers like viktor lantos or sergio luchenko. spelling is likely to be wrong on their names.

I suspect in the next couple of years opolish scapers will start to take the crown in all the scapes, their scapes are always something special.


----------



## SleepyOwl (Sep 23, 2007)

Caton said:


> I think this is the most "common" 'scape:


Oh yeah, I recognize that. :hihi:


----------



## SleepyOwl (Sep 23, 2007)

This is one that makes me drool. 
http://truthinart.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/bigtank.jpg?w=500&h=407

And I always stop to admire "Destiny" whenever I see the pic. I recognize most of the ones posted from my "searches", but I could not tell you who made what, or what their names are (except the two I mentioned.) :smile:


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Amanos ada gallery tank. lt has been an inspiration my entire aquascaping life and aim to replicate it someday.


----------



## DHavens (Jan 14, 2011)

Truly fantastic examples.....this is way better than the reef hobby!


----------

